# My dog ate the red string that comes off of bologna



## Pixie_Dust (Sep 4, 2011)

I made a sandwich, the string fell on the floor somehow and got it. I tried to pull it out of his mouth before he swallowed it, but he already gobbled it up. He is a Min pin/Jack Russell mix. I figured he would poop it out, but it's been a few day's and still no string  He's still going to the bathroom like he normally does, although he seemed to be straining a bit the last time I took him out. I'm very worried about him. Is it still too early for it to pass, or should I take him to the vet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

If he is still eating and pooping it will prolly go out with the wash. Just keep an eye on him for a few days.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

String can be very harmful for a small breed dog. Depending on the length of it. http://alexadry.hubpages.com/hub/Symptoms-of-intestinal-blockage-in-dogs I would schedule a vet check just to be safe.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it really string, or was it the casing from the outside of the bologna? The casing might be plastic, but it also might be natural intestine, which would be digestible. So check the packaging. . .I'm sure they list the casing material somewhere on there. If not, call the manufacturer to ask. But, yeah, if it was string or plastic, if it was long enough, it could be a problem.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you mean the little red string that is on the outside of each individual slice of bologna? It could potentially be a problem, I suppose, but if your dog is acting totally normal, passing stool, and not vomiting I'd personally just continue to watch for it to pass.


----------

